

Ask HN: Are you affected by new Facebook game policies? - zerostar07

Facebook is soon going to enforce a new policies that explicitly disallows games that are not hosted in an iframe on facebook.com to access things like the friend list [1]. This is another major blow to indie developers (after banning adsense ads, forcing everyone to use facebook credits or move to a separate domain etc.). I wonder what course of actions any fellow facebook game developers are taking?<p>My current plan is to stop using facebook for friend connections and keep my separate database, using facebook only  as a publishing platform from now on.<p>1.https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2012/09/05/platform-updates--operation-developer-love/
======
duiker101
I think that the main suggestion is always "don't make your game depend on
facebook because you will regret it".

~~~
zerostar07
Many people started games in their earlier platform and have developed large
user bases. It is still a great channel for distribution, even though every
few months facebook is intimidating developers as its finances are getting
tighter. However most indie developers seem to have switched to hosting on
their own domains. The friend list is probably the last dependency left, and
it's now taken away as well.

